
Ask HN: Will I have more success as a Full Stack or front/back end developer? - lookingfj
I  am a mid level full Stack Developer. I enjoy working on all areas of the Stack, but I have started to try to move towards the more senior rank and I am wondering if being a specialist in one particular area will make me more employable&#x2F;valuable. An alternative I&#x27;m thinking of is just to spend time working on my JavaScript(react, node) skill set and presenting myself as a JavaScript full Stack Developer. I&#x27;d love to hear everyone&#x27;s opinions and experiences.
======
stephenr
... I can't help but notice that you keep capitalising stack.

Beyond that, there used to be another term for "full stack developer" \- jack
of all trades, master of none.

Having some knowledge of the layers above/below you is definitely beneficial
but I would suggest picking an area and increasing your skills and experience
there.

